# R.I.P. "Revival" - Speedie408's 10g



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Looks like an excellent start. Good job.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

rich815 said:


> Looks like an excellent start. Good job.


Thank you! :fish:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great. I love the combo of natural style simplicity with some nice plants that arn't "traditional" for the styling. Should look great when it fills in.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> Looks great. I love the combo of natural style simplicity with some nice plants that arn't "traditional" for the styling. Should look great when it fills in.


Thanks! I actually wanted the "traditional" look in the first place. But in haste, this is what I ended up with. We'll see how things pan out because sometimes plants in the S&S are too irresistible. :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I took out all the Sunset Hygros and threw in the rest of my Tonina fluvialitis. Those "celery" plant in the middle (I originally got as a RAOK from Craigthor) were all derived from a half melted surviving stem. They are actually doing very well in this tank with the ADA AS. 









Love this Eriocaulon Japan! :angel:I think I eFF'd up one of the leaves already durring planting. :icon_cry: Hopefully it recovers. Anybody know's when this thing can be split up for propagation?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a small update for you guys/girls. 










How's my HC growing?









Does anyone know what the name if this plant is? I'm really starting to like it alot.









and the FTS









Lemme know what you guys think, good or bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Good start.
And you take awesome photos!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> Good start.
> And you take awesome photos!


Thank you Ugly. I can't wait for the HC to fill up the foreground. :icon_mrgr


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Does anyone know what the name if this plant is? I'm really starting to like it alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbs up :thumbsup:. When that HC fills in it's gonna be crazy! You know what would look good in here? A little Erio "Australia Red" in the foreground. Hmmm...I wonder where you'd find that :biggrin:

And I think your mystery plant is _Limnophila sp. "Guinea Broad Leaf"_ or something like that


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Thumbs up :thumbsup:. When that HC fills in it's gonna be crazy! You know what would look good in here? A little Erio "Australia Red" in the foreground. Hmmm...I wonder where you'd find that :biggrin:
> 
> And I think your mystery plant is _Limnophila sp. "Guinea Broad Leaf"_ or something like that


haha PM'd you bout the plants, but anyway can't wait to see what you got to offer dude.  Depending on how big your erio is going to be, I might have to pluck out some HC to make room for it. :help: 

Thanks for the plant ID man. Can't google any pics of it, but I'll take your word.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Erio's pretty little. Like maybe an inch across. I just have no place for it here so I figured I'd send it your way


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> The Erio's pretty little. Like maybe an inch across. I just have no place for it here so I figured I'd send it your way


I'll be waiting for it roud:


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

super clear pictures. may i ask what type of camera do you use


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i like it a lot. nice work! like you say that lacy plant in the middle is very attractive.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

cool man,its lookin' good. and like UG said your pictures are flawless


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

itstony said:


> super clear pictures. may i ask what type of camera do you use


Canon 40D. :thumbsup:



hydrophyte said:


> i like it a lot. nice work! like you say that lacy plant in the middle is very attractive.


Thanks hydro.



vtkid said:


> cool man,its lookin' good. and like UG said your pictures are flawless


Thanks vtkid.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So my Dwarf Emerald Rasboras are finally plumping up nicely and coloring up nicely. However getting them to expose themselves & pose for the cam is the challenging part. :eek5:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Sick


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great tank. It looks freakin' awesome!


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

great tank !! very nice


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ Thanks fellas!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Added a new Erio 'red' australia courtesy of legomaniac  (bottom left hand corner). The HC has def taken off and it's staying in tact so I'm pretty pleased with it. The big Erio (can someone ID it for me... it was sold to me as e. japan but I'm pretty positive it isn't) has sent tons of new roots down as you can see and has gotten alot bigger in diameter. Awesome plant and very easy to grow imo. It's almost time to do another trim on the Limno 'mini' so anybody who want's some, I'll be selling soon. roud:On with the pics... lemme know what you guys think. :icon_bigg




























FTS


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I want your tank roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> I want your tank roud:


And all the GSA that comes along with it right? :hihi: I can never get rid of GSA. 

Did you know the fuzz algae that came on some of your plants are already gone. :thumbsup: I like those pennyworts alot man. They already sprouted 2 new leaves and are growing fairly quick.


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

wow your tank looks awesomeee


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> And all the GSA that comes along with it right? :hihi: I can never get rid of GSA.
> 
> Did you know the fuzz algae that came on some of your plants are already gone. :thumbsup: I like those pennyworts alot man. They already sprouted 2 new leaves and are growing fairly quick.


Pssshhh, if you saw all the GSA in my tanks, you'd know that it wouldn't bother me too much. As long as it stays off the plants, I'm cool with it.

I think the pennywort is Hydrocotyle verticillata. I have H. leucocephela too, but I don't think I sent any of that too you. FYI, one of the crypts you sent me that I'm growing emersed has new growth on it. One step closer to a positive ID :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Post pics in your journal once you get a chance man. I'd like too see the emersed growth.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Your wish is my command . Here ya go, bottom right pic.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=1401


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Your wish is my command . Here ya go, bottom right pic.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=1401


Cool dude! For emersed growth do you still need to feed them ferts or do you just use potting soil and leave em be? Do excuse my ignorance man haha. 

I know for sure you'll be posting moar pics as it matures. :hihi: I'll be lookin out for them.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Cool dude! For emersed growth do you still need to feed them ferts or do you just use potting soil and leave em be? Do excuse my ignorance man haha.
> 
> I know for sure you'll be posting moar pics as it matures. :hihi: I'll be lookin out for them.


I've got them in 50% potting soil and 50% peat. Add a couple of inches of water to the bottom of the tank and forget about em for a couple of months. Crypts are even easier to grow out of the water than in the water . I can't wait to get a spathe from this guy.


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

great looking tank. Where did you buy it?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

deondrec said:


> great looking tank. Where did you buy it?


Thank you.

I got it off of craigslist, who I later found out was another PT member :hihi:.


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I got it off of craigslist, who I later found out was another PT member :hihi:.


Darn. I had a 4 gallon but I gave it up when I thought I was leaving the hobby. Worst decision ive ever made because I cant find another one.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Very sharp tank. I love those rounded corners! I'm not sure if you're in the mood for more plants but I really think some reds would rock in there. Maybe some rotala colorata or macrandra. Just an opinion though, it already looks great as is!

Regards,

Charlie


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CAM6467 said:


> Very sharp tank. I love those rounded corners! I'm not sure if you're in the mood for more plants but I really think some reds would rock in there. Maybe some rotala colorata or macrandra. Just an opinion though, it already looks great as is!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

Thanks for the recommendation. I do agree it needs some color. I just grabbed a whole bunch of Rotala butterfly from bsmith and once they grow out, I'll most likely replace the L. Guinea. I'll see what happens. I'm thinking of just turning this into a shrimp tank only.
*
edit** Video of Fish added to the first post.*


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome! This is going to look great! I'm definately watching this one. I'm a little partial to 10 gallon tank myself. It sure says something when you can take such a small box of water and make something unique and beautiful out of it (As you have). I can't wait to see this thing take off!

Charlie


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

It looks amazing. Since I saw it in real, I can make out the difference. Definitely looks much larger than a 10g. Nice choice of plants and good balance/proportion.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks CAM and malay! 

I kinda rescaped it in the midst of removing my Emerald Dwarf Rasboras from this tank to the 39g. I took out most of the L. Guinea broadleaf and moved the rocks a round a bit. It looks a little empty atm without the big bush in the middle. I'll take some pics soon after the water clears back up. 

The EDR's are no longer shy. They love it in the bigger tank. They shoal around like crazy darting between every plant in the tank. I'll get a new vid up soon too.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Your tank looks exactly like my new one...are you sure it's a Finnex?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Your tank looks exactly like my new one...are you sure it's a Finnex?


I am "not" sure haha. I've been waiting on someone to tell me what I really have. I just thought it has the shape of a Finnex tank, so I assumed it's made by Finnex. What brand is your tank and what size is it?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

finnex doesnt make 10g's, only 8g's and 4g's, and the 8g's have been discontinued


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I am "not" sure haha. I've been waiting on someone to tell me what I really have. I just thought it has the shape of a Finnex tank, so I assumed it's made by Finnex. What brand is your tank and what size is it?


My brand is Huey Hung Miracle Baby...kind of a strange name lol.

This isn't my pic, but it's the same tank:









EDIT: The "10" gallon is approximately 18" x 12" x 11", which is slightly less than 10 gallons.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude you nailed it. Those are my exact dimensions. How much did you pay for it and where'd you pick it up?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this, but after seeing your video, I want fish.

Your tank had fallen off my radar, so I had forgotten about it. Seeing it again, I'm (re)impressed. My point is that you shouldn't go so long between postings!
Can't wait to see it once the water's cleared. 
(I will admit that I think it was a good call to remove the Broadleaf. While it was pretty and vibrant and great, I felt it got too big and the space could have been served better by different plants.)
Keep it up and keep us updated.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Your last pictures of this tank were July 7th. You can't go a month between pic updates with a tank this cool! 

And those erythromicrons are so awesome. I'm rescaping a 10g soon and I'm still trying to decide what fish to get.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Dude you nailed it. Those are my exact dimensions. How much did you pay for it and where'd you pick it up?


Sorry, somehow I missed this post:icon_eek:

I got it at The Aquarium Showroom in San Jose for $45. A bit pricey, but I think it looks just as good (if not better) than ADA tanks


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but after seeing your video, I want fish.
> 
> Your tank had fallen off my radar, so I had forgotten about it. Seeing it again, I'm (re)impressed. My point is that you shouldn't go so long between postings!
> Can't wait to see it once the water's cleared.
> ...


Glad I was able to help you out UG. :icon_cool

Yeah, it's been a mess due to an algae outbreak a few weeks ago. That's one of my main reasons I moved the fish to my 39g. I had to exterminate the algae by mega dosing H202... it worked, but it also killed back my HC . As you can see in this pic:









Slowly, but surely it's growing back **pheww**. I also rearranged the rocks and moved the Erios as well as hacked down the humongous Guinea bush and moved it to a corner. It looks like ish right now but hopefully when it fills in it will hide most of the imperfections. Here's an updated, but ugly FTS:









Toninas - love these beautiful plants!











legomaniac89 said:


> And those erythromicrons are so awesome. I'm rescaping a 10g soon and I'm still trying to decide what fish to get.


I think these fish are perfect for any size tank, but they do best with a larger school. They love to interact with each other! From what I can tell, they love the heavy plant mass and stay less hidden in a larger tank. I say get some dude!




ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry, somehow I missed this post
> 
> I got it at The Aquarium Showroom in San Jose for $45. A bit pricey, but I think it looks just as good (if not better) than ADA tanks


That sounds about right then, I got mine used for 40. The quality is impeccable though. 

:thumbsup::icon_ques:thumbsdow:icon_ques:icon_mrgr Thanks GUYS! I'll try to keep update tabs better moving forward.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I may have to buy some HC and/or Erios off of you to use in my new scape

EDIT: Now that you know what the tank is, update your title!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I may have to buy some HC and/or Erios off of you to use in my new scape
> 
> EDIT: Now that you know what the tank is, update your title!


LOL you read my mind man. Changing :wink:


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

A lovely tank. It does look like a finnex brand, but I know it isn't. The toninas are especially pretty. I've always liked them.

llj


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I kinda lost track of this tank while busy in the midst of my 40breeder. I think it's due for a small update. 

It took a crap on me about 3 weeks ago when I went on a 4 day vacation. Long story short, all the plants died including the HC because I didn't have a timer for the lights at the time. I also broke my ceramic diffuser, hence the CO2 tube in the filter inlet. I'm trying to revive what I can in my other tank. This is how it stands as of now:

New plants added:
- new batch of HC (I was pretty disappointed since the previous HC was spreading so well)
- Guppy Grass (stuff in the middle)
- _Pogostemon erectum (stuff on the right but I'm not 100% on the ID)
- _Subbwassertang (I know that's the wrong spelling) 
The only fish in here now is 1 lone oto. I just tossed in a bunch of RCS's and a few CRS for now, not having a clue as to how well they'll multiply. They sure do a great job keeping the tank clean, that's for sure. 




























I miss the Limno Guinea Broadleaf :frown:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Man that kinda sucks. That Limno Guinea you sent me is growing exponentially, so if you want a few stems, shoot me a pm bro


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Man that kinda sucks. That Limno Guinea you sent me is growing exponentially, so if you want a few stems, shoot me a pm bro


Thanks Adam. I still have 3 withered stems left, so hopefully they'll bounce back. I cut down the light drastically so they are growing painstakingly slow now, that's all.


----------



## Camper (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice looking tank! Where did you purchase the tank from?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Camper said:


> Nice looking tank! Where did you purchase the tank from?


Thanks Camper. I got mine used off craigslist for 40 bucks. They are also selling them locally at a lfs here for the same price, brand new. The brand is "Huey Hung Miracle Baby".


----------



## SP1313 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Nick are those the Cherries you got from me?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SP1313 said:


> Hey Nick are those the Cherries you got from me?


How'd you guess Sean? haha yeah they are. They are getting hella red bro. Seems like they're all females tho. I need a few mature males to inseminate these ladies. :icon_lol:


----------



## SP1313 (Nov 27, 2008)

ok I will check to see if Ihave any for ya.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SP1313 said:


> ok I will check to see if Ihave any for ya.


Lemme know bro. I got some wild cherries if you're interested.


----------



## SP1313 (Nov 27, 2008)

I got some from John about 6 months ago breeding well


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> - _Pogostemon erectum (stuff on the right but I'm not 100% on the ID)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

The plant ID on this I believe is Lagarosiphon madagascariensis. I had this for a while and it grew like mad and trimmed it twice a week. Here is a link to it..http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=102&category=genus&spec=Lagarosiphon_


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dewall,

That's the one. Thank you very much! This stuff is said to need a lot of light but I'm able to grow it (like a weed) using a single 20w t8 bulb.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It is a beautiful petite plant. Just grew so fast. Yours look healthy and growing well.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

[Does anyone know what the name if this plant is? I'm really starting to like it alot.]

Nick, you already have Limnophila sp Guinea 'broad leaf'. Why are you buying some more from me?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cripsino, I think most of his died off when the tank crashed. See a few posts up.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cris, 

haha I sent you a PM bro. You didnt' read my post thoroughly I guess, no worries . I was inquiring about Limnophilia Guinea 'narrow leaf', not 'broadleaf'. 

I still got some Broadleaf that are comming back strong with my new lights . I know this thread is just aching for an update .

Thanks lego.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

After the crash I decided to turn this tank into a shrimp only tank running on zero ferts and minimal lighting, until about a week ago. I didn't have lights for it after I used the light for my 40breeder but now I got some 6500K twirlies mounted so everything is growing again. The HC has spread nicely but still needs a lot of filling in to do. The melted Limno Guinea 'broadleaf' is starting to bounce back. I also added a couple branches of mazinita branches I picked up on a trip to the Sierra foothills. Also added 6 Vietnamese minnows. I know I've got some GSA in there all over the rocks and on the glass but I think now that I'm dosing and injecting CO2 again, it should soon disappear. And the update pics:



















I know it looks all backwards if you look at my pictures from the beginning of this thread, but I'm going to devote some time to make this baby shine again.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not even sure if anyone cares about this little tank anymore (it needs a lot more love now, more than ever) but I'm just posting for my own record for the most part. This way, I can look back in the future and remember my progress/failures. :biggrin: As for those who are following it, here are the most recent updates:

I took off the ugly HUGE hob filter and replaced it with a TOM's mini canister from BigAls. This little filter is pretty cool and can also hang on the tank if required. It comes with a nifty little hob adapter. The flow is nothing close to spectacular but it fits the 10g perfectly. I also added better lights: 2x23W GE 1600 lumens energy smart twirly bulbs roud:. After all this time, this is the first time I've seen HC pearl (like crazy too!). It's growing at an alarming rate now. I can't wait to get that complete carpet like I've always wanted. 

I rescaped the rocks just a tad and moved the manzinita to the right side of the tank. It just feels better there I think.

The manzinita still has some bark on it. Another member told me it may leach 'resin'... is this going to a big problem?? So far, the fish and shrimp are doing great. 

RCS 









little Ramshorn










I think I'll name this tank "Revival". I'm going to be adding some new plants in here pretty soon, and I'll be getting rid of all that Subbwassertang. Hummmm... Rotala sp. 'green narrow' behind the wood?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


>


Wow...that branch of wood in the middle with the spots on it almost looks like an eel of some sort:icon_eek:

In your first picture, there's a wild-colored RCS right in front of the regular RCS. Do you plan to keep those?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow...that branch of wood in the middle with the spots on it almost looks like an eel of some sort:icon_eek:
> 
> In your first picture, there's a wild-colored RCS right in front of the regular RCS. Do you plan to keep those?


Is it a good eel or a bad eel? lol 

Good eye Ryan! I didn't even realize that shrimp until you pointed it out haha. Yes, there are a few wild types in the mix. I'm getting some more 'Red' cherries soon and the wilds will be put into a separate tank.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice! I hope you can get it back up and going good again. Some of my tanks have been very difficult and others have been just a dream...so I really do hope it bouces back! It looks great so far...but I would kinda like to see some more stems in there & maybe a few crypts[Micro-Crypts]?

Just ideas! Hope all goes well!

Kenny


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey speedie, really sorry to see the old setup crash, but the new one is looking nice too with the diffused lighting. What happened to your Erio?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Very nice! I hope you can get it back up and going good again. Some of my tanks have been very difficult and others have been just a dream...so I really do hope it bouces back! It looks great so far...but I would kinda like to see some more stems in there & maybe a few crypts[Micro-Crypts]?
> 
> Just ideas! Hope all goes well!
> 
> Kenny


Thanks for the suggestions Kenny. I do agree it needs more plants for the background. I think crypts will def look nice around the base of the branches... I just don't know what kind would stay small. 

On another note, the Vietnamese White Clouds are already spawning in the subwassertang. These guys don't waste no time at all :hihi:.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Hey speedie, really sorry to see the old setup crash, but the new one is looking nice too with the diffused lighting. What happened to your Erio?


It's alright, I guess it wasn't meant to be. The Erio was transferred to my 40breeder a while back. Where've you been lol? :wink:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking great. Sad to hear about the HC issue, but I love the new scape.


----------



## agutt (Oct 28, 2008)

plants look really great!


----------



## Randy Lau (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Speedie I love the look of the first tank. The Limnophila sp. "Guinea Broad Leaf" (?) was looking great! AFA had it for a while and my girlfriend pointed it out as amongst her favorite looking plants once.

Sorry about what happened though. Go buy a timer! Or take less vacations -are they paying you too much at your job?!

Randy =)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dj, agutt, 

Thanks guys! 

& Randy, 

Yup that bush was in fact L. Guinea broadleaf. Weird you said that because it's also my wifes favorite plant. I had 3 melting stems left from my crash and my wife wouldn't let me toss them. I'm glad I listened to her because its making a nice comeback. 

I got a timer now, so lesson learned . I tend to take advantage of my vacation time hence the neglected tank. I don't know about you bro, but my job has been on a wage freeze since early 2007. SUCKS big time! Then again, I'm just glad I still have a job.

Nuff bout me haha. I added a few stems of Rotala sp. 'green narrow' behind the wood branches. Rotala sp 'gois' ? in the middle, Rotala sp. 'mini' type2 middle, and some rotala indica middle as well.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just sharing some shots here:

Wildabeast grazing in an open meadow...:tongue:









We even have water buffaloes up in the mix! Too much Discovery channel does this to you. 









Young female Vietnamese White Cloud minnow - These fish love to jump. Sucks I found that out after loosing 1 pair. 









The males don't like the camera so they were left out. I'll get a nice flaring shot soon. The males are something else.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice pictures!


I'm glad you like them hydro. Thank you  these are all straight from the box. All I did was resize n added borders.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

The Revival's looking good~ 
Keep it up~!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

justin182 said:


> The Revival's looking good~
> Keep it up~!!!


Thanks justin!

Small update... 

I think I finally figured out how to grow HC successfully. It's spreading like wildfire. I also added some Staurogyne sp. 'low grow', Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides, rotala sp. 'green narrow', and some fissidens fontanis. 

That clump of floating Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides is for the minnows to spawn in. I already have 3 free swimming babies, can you guys beleive that? I know the glass is pretty dirty so forgive me :icon_mrgr


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Speedie, your tank asked me to forward you the link to this video. It said the first verse is particularly relevant.
Nice revival!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> Speedie, your tank asked me to forward you the link to this video. It said the first verse is particularly relevant.
> Nice revival!


UG,

I'm not sure if it's just my iPhone but, I can't open that video you linked... what is it? Now you got me wondering :icon_eek:. I guess, I'll try it when I get home after work later today. 

Thanks,


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That is one huge snail! The tank's looking pretty sweet, man. The HC filled in fast!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good one *UG*. Seeing that video makes me feel old bro. Thanks! haha

*lego*,

I know what you mean man, that's why it's going out for adoption later tonight. As for the HC I'm at awe as well. It takes rather high light for it to grow fast and crawl. Now I know.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice tank speedie!
I like the looks of the minnows.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

where did you buy your tanks? they look so nice!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, that's a huge snail!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CrazyCory said:


> where did you buy your tanks? they look so nice!


I got it on Craigslist but then now a couple LFS around my area are also selling them. The brand is called "Huey Hung Miracle Baby" and obviously an imported tank series from Asia. They have 5 different sizes avail. The 10gal like mine cost $40 plus tax.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Come to my house and take pictures. Your photography skills are top notch! I bet you could make clown puke look fantastic.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot!



speedie408 said:


> I got it on Craigslist but then now a couple LFS around my area are also selling them. The brand is called "Huey Hung Miracle Baby" and obviously an imported tank series from Asia. They have 5 different sizes avail. The 10gal like mine cost $40 plus tax.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Come to my house and take pictures. Your photography skills are top notch! I bet you could make clown puke look fantastic.


I don't know about making it look good, but I did have blue clown puke in my old 39g. Thanks sewing!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quick little update: The HC has completely covered my foreground FINALLY! I was also able to take a few snaps of the male Viet White Clouds. I think everything is starting to fill in nicely. 

These fish have been very prolific and spawn at least once a week for me. I already have 5 fry who have been free swimming for a week now. The parents don't eat them, which is a plus. 

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those are very beautiful WCMM! Are the Viet WCMM different than the regular species?

And your tank looks awesome - much better than mine


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

When you get those breeding well, I want some. That is one of the most beautiful fish I have ever seen. I just found my new wallpaper at work.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow those are very beautiful WCMM! Are the Viet WCMM different than the regular species?
> 
> And your tank looks awesome - much better than mine


Ryan,

These are the ones from Vietnam, _Tanichthys micagemmae_. They stay smaller than the regular white clouds. They also got a little glow to them which I'm not sure the regulars have either. You should see the fry, they're like little neon darts under the light. Thank you!




sewingalot said:


> When you get those breeding well, I want some. That is one of the most beautiful fish I have ever seen. I just found my new wallpaper at work.


Glad you like the fish sewing! I had the same exact reaction when I saw them for the first time. The males are truely stunning. They look pretty minimalistic if just swimming around but when they start their spawning ritual, they are in full color and occationally come together and flare as you see in pics. They are also excellent sholers too, even for a small tank.

Like I said, these fish breed every week for me so I'm sure in no time I'll have a tank full of Tanichthys micagemmae's. Just stay tuned  You could be the first in line.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow man, you really got the planted tank down! I really like this tank, the plants, and the fish. Very nice!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I love it. You are really good at this. I like those fish pictures. The lighting/color creates a cool effect. That last picture makes me think of a diorama or claymation movie set or something like that.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Wow man, you really got the planted tank down! I really like this tank, the plants, and the fish. Very nice!


Don,

Thanks bro! I think I'm truly starting to grasp this obsession now finally. It's almost a year now since I first got my feet wet, coming into planted tanks knowing nothing. What an AWESOME time it has been, I tell ya. 



hydrophyte said:


> I love it. You are really good at this. I like those fish pictures. The lighting/color creates a cool effect. That last picture makes me think of a diorama or claymation movie set or something like that.


Devin,

As usual, it's always a pleasure to have you comment my journals because I know I must be doing something right if its coming from 'Riparium Master' himself. haha roud:

Thanks guys! :icon_bigg


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Your white clouds blow my mind!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Phoenix-cry said:


> Your white clouds blow my mind!


I'm trying to get a small colony going here. Wish me luck. They're awesome fish. :icon_cool


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got this tank yesterday. and I absolutely love it. More and more aquariums are making this tank available. 
Its called a Huey Hung Miracle baby and mine cost me approx. $43. by far the nicest aquarium for its size that I have seen in a really long time.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of yanking all the background plants out including the manzy wood and just leaving the HC and rocks. Maybe add a big rock in place of the manzies?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! What's the plant(s) behind the driftwood? Rotala of some sort?

And your Hydrocotle is huge!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ryan,

R. green narrow is the tall plant in the right corner and left corner is some ragity Limno Guinea broadleaf. I'm gonna yank it all out very soon. I suck at small tanks dude.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I'm thinking of yanking all the background plants out including the manzy wood and just leaving the HC and rocks. Maybe add a big rock in place of the manzies?


I am liking it the way it is.

The _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ is super sweet! I love that plant, but have always had very limited success. Hate to see someone growing it so well rip it up.

You have a nice aquascape, not just another Iwagumi.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Momotaro said:


> I am liking it the way it is.
> 
> The _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ is super sweet! I love that plant, but have always had very limited success. Hate to see someone growing it so well rip it up.
> 
> You have a nice aquascape, not just another Iwagumi.


Momotaro,

Thank you for commenting. The sibthorpioides are growing like a weed for me. I only dose this tank as needed and don't do any water changes... I guess they like it that way.  I would only be taking out the taller plants in the back. Just need to trim back the sibthorpioides.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice! I really like those background plants!! I think you'd regret ripping them out. Still, it's your tank and good luck with it!

Kenny


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

that is a thick carpet!! what you got for lights an stuff?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking really nice bro! That is one heck of an HC mat! If you thin out the Hydrocotyle, I might be interested in a bit of it for my new scape . And I do agree with Momotaro, it looks really good the way it is.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

vtkid - I'm cheap. I'm using a 23W (equivalent to 100W incandescent) twirly bulb. It grows plants wonderfully as you can see. I barely dose this tank anymore and I don't even do WC's (just top offs). 

lego - got anything for trades bro... don't hold out man, you know I'm going through that collectoritis phase .


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

wow. with that light how fast does the HC grow? i mean clearly it grows well


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

vtkid said:


> wow. with that light how fast does the HC grow? i mean clearly it grows well


Got a new light from Wallyworld today. 26W 6700K twirly bulb. I'm loving the new color temp. As for your question, I initially started with 2 twilrly bulbs and the HC grew like it was on roids. It was pearling so much it looked like an upside down rainstorm everyday. After about a month, it pretty much filled in everywhere. I was also struck with thread/hair algae due to the high light. So since 3 weeks ago I cut down my lights to one bulb 8hrs/day and did some random blackouts here n there. There's still remnants of thread algae, but not nearly as much as there use to be. I'd like to think it's on its way out. :hihi:


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

ya i have a couple of those bulbs. in some ugly clamp lamps, so i dont really want to put those on my tank cause it is in the living room(the parents wouldnt like that one bit) but its good to know they work well.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol I'm probably using that same 'ugly' clamp light on my tank. I could care less if it's not ADA. I'd love to have a sick ADA setup one day, but for now, I'm a practicing aquatic gardener. I'm just trying/experimenting to grow plants, and grow them well.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope everyone stuffed their faces today. I did! 

Anyway, this tank has come a long way and I think it's finally back up to my standards. At least for now. For a while I didn't even look at it. The Vietnamese White Clouds are starting to spawn again so hopefully I'll get some new babies soon. The 3 that I originally had are pretty big now and are starting to swim with the adults. 









For some odd reason all my hair algae just vanished. All I did was a 3 day blackout. Now I just gotta stop being lazy and spot dose some Excel on some of this BBA on the tip of the manzy branch. 









Here fishy fishy.









See, no more thread algae. Before, they formed a nice little layer on top of the HC.









FTS









BTW - I stopped dosing completely now for 3 weeks. These plants are simply running on the ADA AS and lights. No CO2 either.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that looks a lot bigger than a ten gallon. it's also a drastically differently looking scape compared to your 40g. i bet that makes for a nice contrast at home. nice work man!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> that looks a lot bigger than a ten gallon. it's also a drastically differently looking scape compared to your 40g. i bet that makes for a nice contrast at home. nice work man!


Thanks OP. I agree, it is different from my bigger tank haha. What's funny is that I had originally planned to go Iwagumi on this tank. It didn't quite follow through as you can see.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice! I like the color temp over those other bulbs! You can see the plants better too!

I really, really, want to switch out my bulbs [yellow like your old ones], but I need to find a white spectrum one...plus, right now, I'm @ 4WPG, so, I can't complain. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Very nice! I like the color temp over those other bulbs! You can see the plants better too!
> 
> I really, really, want to switch out my bulbs [yellow like your old ones], but I need to find a white spectrum one...plus, right now, I'm @ 4WPG, so, I can't complain. :hihi:


I'm glad you noticed that. I totally forgot to mention the new light. It's a 26W GE twirly bulb, only this one is 6500K. 

4wpg is alot of light.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

Your 10g is so gorgeous! What filteration do you have on it? And your not running Co2 and your growing the HC perfectly? What are you dosing and what lighting do you have?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Your 10g is so gorgeous! What filteration do you have on it? And your not running Co2 and your growing the HC perfectly? What are you dosing and what lighting do you have?


Thank you. I think I posted somewhere along the way in this journal but, before 3 weeks ago I had been dosing EI and running pressurized CO2. I had a really hard time getting my HC to grow in the beginning. My lights played a huge role in my failure to get it growing. About 2 months ago I bought some clip on lights from Walmart, along with some 26W twirly bulbs. I mounted 2 of them on this tank and that made the HC pearl like crazy. Before this, I've never seen HC pearl. It's alot of light for a 10g but I wanted my HC to form a carpet so I kept the lights there for about a month. After a month I got a nice thick carpet but due to the high light also came hair algae. I then took down 1 light, stopped dosing, and took out the CO2 all together. The growth is def not as fast now as before. I like it this way. Also no more hair algae.

**edit** I just noticed I forgot to answer your main question. I'm using a Toms mini canister filter. It's a POS but it works fine for this tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just tossin in these photos since this tank may not be looking like this for long. The R. Green Narrow grows pretty fast so it'll need a trim soon. Not sure if I'll be keeping it or not yet. 









R. Green Narrow









Ludwigia Pantanal - it's taken on a tiny form due to the lack of dosing in this tank. I'm amazed it's still actually growing. Very hard plant for me.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

are you gonna rescape or something or you just have to get rid of it?? it looks great again i am astonished at how nice and thick that hc carpet is.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

vtkid,

The thing with R. green narrow, or any rotala is that you have to constantly groom/trim it otherwise it overgrows the entire tank and looks hella ugly. I'm just trying to get away from all fast growing stem plants. I'm starting to get lazy now and just want to sit back and look nowdays, rather then fiddle with stems every other day. I gotta say, this R. green narrow is hard to get rid of since it's such a great scaping plant.  I may just trim it down/replant.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

if you ever need somebody to take some off your hands i guess i could carry that burden(for $$ of course:hihi
it must really grow fast if it is a pain to trim all the time
are you gonna try a crypt tank that seems to be the hot theme these days?


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I had to convince myself several times that this was a 10 gal. The plant choices really help the scape seem bigger than it really is. 2 thumbs up roud:roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

vtkid - naww man, no crypt tank for me. I love crypts but I like to scape as well and you cant really scape with a bunch of crypts, right? Maybe someone can prove me wrong here :tongue: I do agree there's a bunch of people into crypts atm. I'm one of them... I have 4 species :hihi: 

cah925 - You gotta see it in person bro. It is small! I don't even think it's actually 10g. Maybe 9g?? Thanks!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have a mostly crypt tank going atm. Check out my eel tank. It's a slow grower so it's not completely filled in yet. It should look real good in a few more months.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

There's no way this is only a 10 gallon...
Very nicely done :thumbsup:

Quit baggin' on the crypt keepers :hihi:

Interesting that you mention "not being able to scape with crypts" - I was just thinking about this yesterday. It's kind of true, but at the same time if you have a loose planting plan in place they kind of make their own thing happen.

Anyhow - nice tank!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome tank man! once the plants grow more it will look AMAZING!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

cah925 - I do remember your tank. That's a sweet tank bro. I just needed a little reminder haha thanks. 

roybot73 - Crypts look awesome in 'large' tanks with the loose planting you mentioned. In smaller tanks, not so good unless you like Crypt parva  What I really want is a square tank (3'x3' or 4'x4') with a large foot print and not nessisarly tall (1' maybe). I think with a tank like that, it'd be perfect for a crypt scape.

adrian - Thanks dude.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

This tank is great looking, and some of your pics look PRO. I'm sure you get a lot of joy from this tank. I know I would!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> This tank is great looking, and some of your pics look PRO. I'm sure you get a lot of joy from this tank. I know I would!


I'm no pro in comparison to others on here but thanks. It means a lot. I do like this tank. For some reason tho the background is not doing it for me. I still haven't decided on what I really want yet. Once I find time to redo it, it'll be redone. Only time will tell.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's getting outta hand.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

beautiful pictures man


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures! I like the second one the best


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is inspiring bro ... Got me motivated like hell right now ... I wanted to do an all HC Carpet with a few rocks. This is really nice man. Happy New Year.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update: 

I cut out a piece of HC for a few of our local club members so it's not looking it's best. It'll grow back though. I tossed in some unknown moss and Trident Java Fern (I think). Also got some mini pellia in there too. Trimmed back the glob of R. green narrow a bit as well. It's been doing very well without any ferts or CO2 but I decided to add some CO2 to see how the tank responds. We shall see. 

I also added some new fish: pseudomogil gerdrudae (spotted blue eyes). These guys are already spawning in the rotala glob. We'll see if any babies pop up. On with the pics.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice tank! I like the Hydrocotyle popping out of the Java Fern and Rotala.

Could I have your fish list? Since your tank is also a shrimp tank, I want to see what kinds of other fish I can keep in my tank.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Fantastic! I gotta get me some mini pellia, been thinking about it for too long. 

Dude... this thing grew into its current state with no CO2?... Nevermind I just re-read the whole thread. You've come a long way with this tank and definitely made the right choices with plant selections. Without the diffuser in there it looks so much larger than a 10 gallon.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Very nice tank! I like the Hydrocotyle popping out of the Java Fern and Rotala.
> 
> Could I have your fish list? Since your tank is also a shrimp tank, I want to see what kinds of other fish I can keep in my tank.


Thanks Ryan. To tell you the truth, the gertrudaes are very good hunters and are always on the prowl. I just keep them in there because my shrimp population is thriving now. Population control per say haha. However the Vietnamese White cloud mountain minnows are very shrimp safe. They are jumpers though and I've lost all my males and my mature female :icon_frow, hence the new fish. So far those are the only fish I've kept in this tank with the shrimps. 




MrJG said:


> Fantastic! I gotta get me some mini pellia, been thinking about it for too long.
> 
> Dude... this thing grew into its current state with no CO2?... Nevermind I just re-read the whole thread. You've come a long way with this tank and definitely made the right choices with plant selections. Without the diffuser in there it looks so much larger than a 10 gallon.


hahaha yeah, believe it or not bro, this thing has come a long way. Hence the tank name. It crashed hard but came back to life 2 folds. Very low maintenance and I love it that way. Thanks for the comment man. 

If you're lookin for mini pellia, pm ebichua. He may have some left. If not, I'll most likely be cultivating my patch soon. Let me know if you cant find any and still want some. 

Nick


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Ryan. To tell you the truth, the gertrudaes are very good hunters and are always on the prowl. I just keep them in there because my shrimp population is thriving now. Population control per say haha. However the Vietnamese White cloud mountain minnows are very shrimp safe. They are jumpers though and I've lost all my males and my mature female :icon_frow, hence the new fish. So far those are the only fish I've kept in this tank with the shrimps.


Well if you ever need to get rid of some shrimp (or extra plants), feel free to contact me My plants are growing like crazy and I can offer some in trade. Plus I need some introduce some new genes into my gene pool


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Well if you ever need to get rid of some shrimp (or extra plants), feel free to contact me My plants are growing like crazy and I can offer some in trade. Plus I need some introduce some new genes into my gene pool


You going to the OH? We can def trade shrimp. My RCS got some wilds up in the mix so I'm not sure if you want them lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I took out the Gertrudaes because they were hunting all my baby shrimp. Big NO NO. Tossed them in the 40B. I couldn't resist these beautiful White Cloud minnows from a lfs. BTW all but 3 of my original Viet WCMMs committed suicide.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the white clouds. They seem so dull in a display case but when you get them at home and into a great planted tank they display/spar like crazy. 

Awesome pictures as usual. Any chances of an updated fts?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

White clouds are a hit or miss around here. Most I've seen have very short fins with fat bellies and are colorless. 

I'll post up a FTS .... soon  Thanks man.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

So I decided it was time to call it quits for the thick HC mat. It was yanked today, not because it wasn't growing, but because it was growing a little too well and was starting to uproot itself. It's been replaced with some fine moss.


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Love this tank. I have 2 pairs of blue eyes in my shrimp tank and though I havent seen them hunt, shrimp numbers have stalled, mind you no blue eye offspring either. I have put a lot of moss in a tight corner as a hide out. But guessing and now realising (especially from your post) that its not working. The main tank has threadfins and neons so shrimp numbers are huge there. Thinking of getting Melanotaenia maccullochi Skull Ck to replace the blue eyes.

But not anything compared to your tank. Love it.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks great Nick! My "planted" 29 hasn't really taken off yet, I think my light is too weak for it. I've been running my pressurized CO2 at 3 bps and dosing ferts for the past 2 weeks, but some plants are starting to die.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lindo - Thanks buddy. Those Melanotaenia maccullochis are probably going to be too big for a smaller tank. I'm guessing you probably have a bigger tank than mine. Nice fish tho. 

Don - sorry to hear your tank hasn't taken off yet. What's your lighting and how are you diffusing your CO2? Are you dosing EI?


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

You are probably right re the tank size as the blue eye's tank is a 10 gallon, its an unusual shape, 9" deep, 14" wide and 13" high. So different. Am not sure if we can get the fish you have I may look and pop these blue eyes in the 3 foot tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Amazing tank! This is one of those tanks that makes me want to set up another 
Great pictures, too. Especially the ones posted on 12-16!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, those WC's are beautiful! They're such an underrated fish IMO

In your FTS, on the right side under the Hydrocotyle...is that a Staurogyne of some kind?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Don - sorry to hear your tank hasn't taken off yet. What's your lighting and how are you diffusing your CO2? Are you dosing EI?


I'm using a CO2 Diffuser 5000 from GLA and dosing EI. It's definitely my light - sadly, only 37 watts on a 29 gallon (I put two fixtures on it). I don't really like the size of the 29 (too high for me), but it's what I've got to work with. I'll look at a new light - any thoughts between Coralife or Nova Extreme lights?

ps. Looking forward to your 5 gallon shrimp tank!


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

I think that moss is going to look great when it grows out. You really take nice photos! The greens in the pictures look fantastic!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

CL - Thanks buddy! making me feel all warm and fuzzy inside 

Lego - Believe it or not our lfs in the area were selling juvi WCs for 12 cents each as feeders because the guppy supplier in FL had a total wipeout due to frost. I stocked up on 20 of these babies. So did many of my SFBAAPS members. Talk about a steal. That plant you're referring to was sold to me as staurogyne sp. low grow from Crispino Ramos. It grows very very very slow and stays a bright green in this tank. I was told by our club members it's most likely a hygrophila sp. porto velho instead.

Don - why not check out Catilina? I'm using a Nova Extreme over my 40B and it works fine. Quality wise I'd probably go with Cat. I have no experience with coralife however. 

Takedakai - Thank you sir. That moss is not going to get any bigger or else it's going to take over the tank haha. I'm about to trim it back soon. I love how it grows painfully slow though. Super low maintenance and the shrimplets love it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Lego - Believe it or not our lfs in the area were selling juvi WCs for 12 cents each as feeders because the guppy supplier in FL had a total wipeout due to frost.


Are those the WCs in the picture above?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Are those the WCs in the picture above?


Sorry, I should've clarified that haha. No the ones in the picture are from another lfs. Those I bought adult sized, 10 for $20.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks nice. 

I like the photograph. 

You are good at picture-taking.

I really gotta set up a nano tank one of these days.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Devin,

ditto to you my friend. Love your style as well man. I gotta set up a Riparium.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love this Rotala green narrow. The draping effect is awesome.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey speedie408, awesome tank you got there.

I noticed you're from santa clara, same here! where do you go to get your fish and plants? I've been trying to find a lfs around here ever since I moved home from davis


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Hey speedie408, awesome tank you got there.
> 
> I noticed you're from santa clara, same here! where do you go to get your fish and plants? I've been trying to find a lfs around here ever since I moved home from davis


Welcome to the Bay Area man. Firstly, if you're a true plant geek, join SFBAAPS.org. We are a bunch of plant nerds in there and we're all local. As far as lfs goes there are a few that may be worth checking out for first timers:
- Dolphin Pet Village
- Aquarium Showroom
- King Aquarium 

If you want to go up North a bit, I highly suggest:
- Aqua Forest Aquarium (Plants & fish)
- Ocean Aquarium (great fish)
- Albany Aquarium (Plants & fish)

Now go have fun. :hihi:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> .
> 
> Don - why not check out Catilina? I'm using a Nova Extreme over my 40B and it works fine. Quality wise I'd probably go with Cat. I have no experience with coralife however.


Are the fans loud? A local hobbyist uses a Nova Extreme and he has problems with his fans. Thanks for the tip on Catalina; I'm leaning towards one of these as they are a bit cheaper and seem to be getting good reviews.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Are the fans loud? A local hobbyist uses a Nova Extreme and he has problems with his fans. Thanks for the tip on Catalina; I'm leaning towards one of these as they are a bit cheaper and seem to be getting good reviews.


My setup didn't come with fans. Not needed I guess. It doesn't get too hot where you can't touch it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got a chance to take some snaps of the CRS and RCS all mixed up on this tank. 



















Does anyone know exactly what this moss is? I was told it was mini Xmas moss but it sure doesn't grow like Xmas moss.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Now if only i had a nikon 40d.... *correction cannon *


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank is awesome, and you have a great eye for picture-taking. I love that 02-08 shot. That one is serious magazine quality.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

can i come take your tank? MWAH AHAHAHA!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> Now if only i had a nikon 40d....


 Canon makes the 40D sir. roud: Not Nikon.



hydrophyte said:


> This tank is awesome, and you have a great eye for picture-taking. I love that 02-08 shot. That one is serious magazine quality.


Thank you sir! Maybe one day I'll be able to shoot for $$. I've got a long way ahead, but it's a goal of mine for sure. :bounce:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Berried Crystal


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

lol nikon 40d l crack myself up... anyways love that fissidens looks like a hangout for the shrimp.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome! Yes, that fissidens looks great. Mine is not growing at all, in fact, it's shriveling up. Hm...


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a great looking tank.
Awesome shrimps!!!

May I ask you where you got the metal wire mat for the moss?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

justin182 said:


> This is a great looking tank.
> Awesome shrimps!!!
> 
> May I ask you where you got the metal wire mat for the moss?


Thanks guys.

I got the mesh from our local club members. They got it from HERE


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update, since it's been a minute or two. 

I'm about ready to redo this tank again. It's gotten to the point where it's past it's prime. The sh*tty thing is that my shrimp population has trippled in size and there are a bunch of berried mothers along with a gang of teenie tiny babies of all sizes. My question is, how does one rescape a shrimp tank without accidently tossing half your baby shrimp polulation? haha I'd say it's impossible. 

Here are some shrimp pics for you folks. Enjoy! 




























scrubbin eggs


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, it is difficult to remove all the shrimp before you do a major rescape. You can make a "shrimp trap" to catch most of them (possibly all of them). Besides that, you can spend hours upon hours trying to scoop every last one of them out. 

Can't wait to see the new scape!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

<3 the last picture, the angle is pretty boss, the left side shrimp look larger than the right side shrimp.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> Yes, it is difficult to remove all the shrimp before you do a major rescape. You can make a "shrimp trap" to catch most of them (possibly all of them). Besides that, you can spend hours upon hours trying to scoop every last one of them out.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new scape!


Got any links to this "shrimp trap". I'd be interested to see how it's made. Not sure when, I'll rescape it tho... I'll keep posted.



VincentK said:


> <3 the last picture, the angle is pretty boss, the left side shrimp look larger than the right side shrimp.


That pic was in the midst of a wafer feast . Thanks man.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a link to a shrimp trap. The guy who came up with that is a friggin genius!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice macro shots, BTW!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I always enjoy these pics speedie408


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l wish l had a dslr camera with a nice lens for macros. l seem to have a lot of trouble trying to get a good macro shot without it being blurry so l have to either zoom in and scoot back or zoom out and scoot in. Then to top it off my fish have to sit still and chasing isn't fun. l have to give you props on the pics. keep em coming!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

macclellan said:


> Here's a link to a shrimp trap. The guy who came up with that is a friggin genius!


 lol that _is_ pretty genius bro. roud:Thanks for the link. 



Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I always enjoy these pics speedie408


Thanks Orlando! I'm happy to share :thumbsup::smile:.



!shadow! said:


> l wish l had a dslr camera with a nice lens for macros. l seem to have a lot of trouble trying to get a good macro shot without it being blurry so l have to either zoom in and scoot back or zoom out and scoot in. Then to top it off my fish have to sit still and chasing isn't fun. l have to give you props on the pics. keep em coming!


Alot of people say it's not the camera, it's the person behind the camera.... BS! It's the camera's capabilities matched with a decent lens and a nice flash (highly recommended). That along with some behind the shutter button experience and you're golden. roud:


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, I have to say that HC carpet went from straggling to exploding...

It was pretty cool checking out this journal and seeing the HC carpet come back like that...

I am currently having a similar experience with my tank. The HC was dying due to some incorrect parameters, but now I think mine are on their way back. Hope it comes back "Revival" status.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Time for an update:

This tank has been very low maintenance as you can see if you've been following it. Not a whole lot changes. That being said, I'm going to be redoing the entire foreground sometime this week so these photos will be the last of the Fissidens and Mini Pellia foreground. I got some nice "mini" microswords that I'll be using. 

Moar shrimp pics:













































FTS









Thanks for looking.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't realize how much the Crypt pontederifolia got until I looked back here in my previous pics. Check it out guys/ladies. Don't mind the duckweed. It actually gives the tank a nice touch. It's getting tossed after this post however. 









Lindernia sp. variagated popping out the top.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

This is LEGIT. good job.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

albirdy said:


> This is LEGIT. good job.


Aren't you a BAAPS member? 

Thanks man.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

How did I miss this tank?! Another great one Speedie. What's the white shrimp in post #182, a snowball or a mutant cherry??


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

hey Speedie! what happened to the mini micro sword foreground???


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lance Uppercut said:


> How did I miss this tank?! Another great one Speedie. What's the white shrimp in post #182, a snowball or a mutant cherry??


It's most likely a mutant cherry. I had a bunch of wilds in here mixed with regular cherries for a while. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> hey Speedie! what happened to the mini micro sword foreground???


You must be talking about the other 10g. It's still there in the other tank, but I'm tearing it down soon. The wifey said since I've got the big tank now, I need to tear 2 down in its place... I think it's a fair trade off :hihi:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I was refering to your post #192...I was looking forward to the "mini" microsword =(




speedie408 said:


> Time for an update:
> 
> This tank has been very low maintenance as you can see if you've been following it. Not a whole lot changes. That being said, I'm going to be redoing the entire foreground sometime this week so these photos will be the last of the Fissidens and Mini Pellia foreground. I got some nice "mini" microswords that I'll be using.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*"Revival" - Speedie408's 10g*

Chris,

I ended up keeping that tank. . The wife was fine with it afterall. The MS is doing very well. I'll post pics later.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris,

This is the tank the "mini microswords" went into. It can use a little scrub'n. 









Side view


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Aren't you a BAAPS member?
> 
> Thanks man.


yeah, i am. just recently... i've been looking forward to those meetings, but not sure how to stay up-to-date, unfortunately.

but hey, what kind of equipment are you using on these nano shrimp tanks? I noticed a clip on light. i'm thinking of putting one on to my 45-f.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

btw: what kind of fish are those? I think I found some of those at Lucky Aquarium (Oakland). They sold them as feeder fish. 10 for a dollar.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

ah scratch almost all of these posts. lol. just read back far enough to have all my questions answered (except the one about sfbaaps meetings =/
taking a close look, i don't think mine were the same as yours, but close in coloration, but not in fins.
anyway, great. i think i'm going to get a clip-on light too. i currently have a desk lamp over my tank at 8 hours with some taiwan moss. i'd love to make it look like a jungle like yours.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

albirdy,

Aren't you a senior member on sfbaaps? I coulda sworn I've seen your avatar on there. Lemme know if you got any unanswered questions. As far as this tank goes, it's due for a new scape. Right now it's been neglected due to my many other projects and my CRS population crashed bigtime. The Cherries are also hangin on a thin thread now as well. I'm probably just going to tear it down most likely and sell it. I've gotten bored of shrimp lol.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

the mini microsword looks pretty nice...do you know how tall it will grow??? i'm sad to hear you might be tearing the other tank down... i wish i lived closer to you then i would buy it from you!!! :red_mouth


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> the mini microsword looks pretty nice...do you know how tall it will grow??? i'm sad to hear you might be tearing the other tank down... i wish i lived closer to you then i would buy it from you!!! :red_mouth


Didn't realize you asked this question. It's been a consistant 1" tall but that's low light. 

This tank is now gone. I just sold it last week. It had a good run while it lasted. RIP!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I wish I could have bought the plants from you 




speedie408 said:


> Didn't realize you asked this question. It's been a consistant 1" tall but that's low light.
> 
> This tank is now gone. I just sold it last week. It had a good run while it lasted. RIP!


----------

